# Constipated



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

My hedgie has been having trouble pooping the past few days and it's been green. There's been no change in diet except some chicken here and there, but she's always eaten chicken and loves it. Tonight, i see that she hasn't eaten at all and now is walking strange as well. It looks like she's kinda limping on her right front paw, and instead of walking upwards, she's kinda walking using her forearms as well. The walking came up rapidly so I assume it's not WHS. I'm gunna go to the vet soon, but I just wanted to see what anyone had to say on the topic.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

So this morning she is still limping and I got her to eat one kibble. After she ate, she startred making noises of pain and tried pooping. Only a tiny bit came out and it was very green. I can tell she's really trying to poop, but it just won't come out.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Canned pumkin is good for constipation  Bump the heat a few degrees just in case she's cold. Hope she gets better real soon!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I got the temperture up to 79. She is very warm ha. I'll try the pumpkins definitely thank you. Just not sure how I can get her to eat it since she doesn't seem to want to eat. But I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, I didn't mention that the poop is not only green, but very gooey.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A vet visit is definitely in order and one soon.. It sounds to me like there is a lot more going on here than what a little pumpkin will cure. 

The next bit of stool she passes, I would recommend putting in a plastic baggie and taking with you to the vet's office for examination.

Few questions though... Is she drinking plenty? Is her abdomen bloated or hard feeling? If she isn't drinking much or is bloated you need to get her in sooner than later.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Kalandra. She is drinking and her abdomen doesn't feel any different. She did poop a few minutes ago, but after a lot of yelling from her, poor thing. It's very dark green and before she pooped, I don't know if it was pee but some liquid came out.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I won't be much help but I just wanted to say I hope she's alright! Well wishes to both of you.

It does seem weird that the poop that comes out is gooey. I usually associate constipation with lack of fibre/water retention. Do try the pumpkin puree. 
Is she not eating now?


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm smearing the pumpkin on her mouth and she's licking that off, but that's it so far. I'm just so worried about her. Especially since my vet's an idiot and doesn't know anything about hedgies. I have to find a better one in New Jersey somehow..


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

PS- thank you for your good wishes. Greatly appreciated. Just completely forgot to write that in hah.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

If you let her run around in some warm water that should help her go. Did she eat something new? I read that they can get yucky poo from switching foods too quick so if she had something new that could make her poo yucky. I'd be especially worried about the pain though. 

Where in NJ are you? I'm in jersey too. If you have a VCA animal hospital near you, they usually have an exotics vet and the first visit is free (with coupon on the internet)--for avian and exotics you would have to pay the difference from a cat or dog visit,but when we had to take our birds in, the avian vet waved the difference, so it depends on the vet.

Here's the link:
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/directory.html

and here's the link for the coupon:
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/offer


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you for the links TikiLola, I will check out the site. Yesterday, I put her in warm water for a while but with no luck, just stared at me angrily for putting her in water hah. She hasn't eaten anything different. I contacted my breeder and he said she may have an obstruction. Does anyone know if that is serious?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

An obstruction is life-threatening. As everyone has been saying, she needs to see a vet. Today. Now.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just made the appointment. Thank you everyone. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh and just an update, she did poop last night and peed. However, still not happy about her condition. Do obstructions completely prevent poop? Or make them painful?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The fact she is crying out in pain means to me that there is a serious problem going on. Pumpkin, bathes, and other home remedies, in my opinion, are not going to cure her, and may actually make the matter worse and possibly to the point where whatever is happening cannot be fixed. 

Obstructions are painful, they can completely prevent passage of stool or limit passage. She could also have a tumor pressing on her intestines preventing stool to pass. 

Keep us updated, we will keep our quills crossed here that your vet visit goes well.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Kalandra. I noticed this happening late Saturday night, and since all the vets I called on Sunday were closed, there was no way to make an appointment so I decided to come on here and at least get a few extra opinions. I just want people to know that I'm not trying to neglect her or anything, just the events happened on a day where I could not do anything but try simple remedies to relieve her until I could make a vet visit. I completely heartbroken over this whole matter, and I'm trying the best I can.

Just so I'm prepared for incase it is a blockage or tumor. What kind of procedures do each require?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Treatment will entirely depends on what the vet finds, it could end up meaning a surgery to remove what is causing the trouble, or if you are lucky just a sub-q of fluids and stool softener. There are so many possibilities of what could be causing this...

I'm not a vet, but I can see your vet palpating the abdominal region to feel for hardness, or tender areas, and most likely your vet will also want to do an x-ray to determine if there is an obstruction, tumor, intussusception, etc. Take in a sample of the stool too. It may or may not help determine the nature of what is going on.

I know you are trying to help, and that the people offering bathes and pumpkin are as well. But in all honestly her crying out in pain is alarming to me. Most hedgehogs tend to hide pain, not vocalize it. Did the mobility change happen suddenly on Saturday too? If so, mention it to your vet.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, it was sudden


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Kmanzo said:


> Just made the appointment. Thank you everyone. I'll let you know how it goes.


When is her appointment for?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How is your little one doing? We are hoping for a positive report.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes, however, my little Tanziq did not make it. I went to a vet Tuesday morning and he said he was not comfortable examining her and sent me to a specialist later in the day. After a whole lot of questions and tests, the vet decided it would be best to put her under anesthesia and get an x-ray and blood work. He found a clementine sized tumor in her belly. She was having trouble breathing while under anesthesia and they put her on oxygen. She was still unable to breathe, so they put a tube down her throat. Then, her heart stopped and they performed CPR until talking to me and decided it would be best to stop the CPR.

They then brought her in so I could say goodbye. I am getting her cremated. She lived 2 good years and will greatly be missed. Thank you everyone for all your help and support these two years. I hope everyone's little hedgies good health and happiness for a long time.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP little one.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  
Hugs


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no! so sorry to hear this


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I wish there was a way to bring her back.


----------

